# Sub Contractor for Redford/Dearborn Hgts, MI



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looking for a sub contractor for the Redford/Dearborn Heights Area. Plowing commercial locations. 

PM me for details.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

*sub needed*

where are the lots at ? and how much are you paying ?


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

commercial/residential?


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Keith_480231;508740 said:


> commercial/residential?


At the end of the message....."Plowing commercial locations"


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

right I saw that. Was wondering if you also had Residential to handle as well or all Commercial???


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Keith_480231;509308 said:


> right I saw that. Was wondering if you also had Residential to handle as well or all Commercial???


Sorry no residential.


----------

